# confusing Future Growth Area confusing names



## kevz (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

My Employer wrote me a letter for immigration (Resident Visa), with my position being: "blah blah blah Consultant".

So I am going to ask him to also add those 2 sentences to make it clearer for immigration:



> This employment is identified in the ‘Information Communications Technology’ future growth area.
> The ANZCO occupation title for this position is ‘Software Engineer’ (ANZCO code 261313).


However, I am not sure if I am giving the correct Future Growth Area name here, because I have two confusing options:
1) *Information Communications Technology*
2) Creative industries (Advertising, *Software & Computing Services*, Publishing, TV and Radio, Film and Video, Architecture, Design, Designer Fashion, Music and Performing Arts, Visual Arts). 

:confused2:

I am a Database dev... On my EOI I did put Information Communications Technology as it is an extended synonym of IT, but now I see that they put "Software & Computing Services" under Creative Industries :confused2: ....................

Am I worrying for nothing here ? Shouldn't I stick with ICT ?

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kevz said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Employer wrote me a letter for immigration (Resident Visa), with my position being: "blah blah blah Consultant".
> 
> ...


Probably best if you stick with ICT - information that Immigration specify as being an occupation in a future growth area. Maybe look it up in their operations manual for further definition of this.
Adding another option on the letter from your employer may just confuse matters and force Immigration to ask further questions ?


----------

